
Invest or pay off debt, which one is better? - gamebak
http://asset.plus/is-it-better-to-invest-or-pay-off-debt/
======
chewz
It depends on the price of debt. If the price is negative or if you feel you
are protected from default on it (which is the same), get as much debt as you
can. And invest, spend or just waste money. Never, never, ever pay off more
debt then necessary minimum.

------
smush
TL;DR: Pay off the debt.

It seems like there is always a tug of war between these questions every
decade or so, and I'm not really sure why. I guess in the US we make access to
credit so dad blame easy that people can practically fall off a log into a
credit card? Or perhaps its due to lack of useful financial education in
elementary/middle/high school/college(!?) to inform new generations that
saving money is a Good Thing.

